# Feast your eyes!!! Mwahahah



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Stats: 
5'2"
120lb's
6.5 Salomon Optima
Regular stance
Got everything in the mail yesterday and assembled it after work last night. All I have to say is, it's nice to have a board that flex's again! I'm coming off of an 09 Bataleon Distortia and the difference between the two boards is like night and day. From doing a bit of flexing, without actually riding the deck on snow, the flex is super crazy soft and it seems like the flat kicks do a super rad job of locking you in when you're doing presses. 

As for the bindings, they are actually quite similar in feel to the Madisons, except that it seems the baseplate and high back are marginally softer, though this comment does need to be taken with a grain of salt, as this set up as not touched snow yet. 

Anywho, that is my way too amputated review of the 2010 Capita Space Metal Fantasy FK and Union Trilogy.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice! I'm still waiting on some items to show up myself but I've got the new NeverSummer Evo and I'm going to be dropping some Rome 390's on it. Can't wait!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Sick board, my last buy for the season was a bern baker helmet, no more gear untill next winter


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

So to bump this ancient thread, I finally have a review. It'll be a short and sweet one since I'm tired as hell. 

But to update you guys, this set up is SICK. The board has such a fun lively response to it. Once you get used to the rocker the board feels alot like a normal one. This is also a super fun stick if you're bombing around the mountains and want to jib random objects kickin around. 

As for the bindings, they are AWESOME as well. They are such sturdy bindings and the response is exactly what I want. They are soft enough to have some fun goofing around jibbing random things and such but when you want to bomb, they are so rad and awesomely stiff without being overwhelming. 

If there are ladies out there who are looking to get a beginner friendly set up that will allow her to progress, consider something like this, it's awesome!


----------

